
UX review of your SaaS landingpage - fairpx
Because I work with multiple SaaS companies every day, I get to learn what works and what doesn’t from a variety of sources.<p>In order to gather more data &amp; learnings for my team and myself, we wanted to experiment with a free UX review service.<p>Simply email me (see bio) your SaaS website. We’ll spend 5min checking it out and write you a short UX report based on what we see.<p>You get free actionable and practical advice. We get to collect, learn and compare multiple sources to better our knowledge pool.
======
jjoe
Got some speedy feedback from Karim. Definitely some great advice! Thanks

------
markfer
This is great - messaged.

------
Corrspt
Sent the message, thank you very much for the opportunity.

